# Archery Season



## RCI (Jan 5, 2007)

Just thought i would post a couple of pics of my archery season.I did not get to hunt much this year.Too many projects going on.But i did get lucky enough to have this dumb one come by the stand chasing a doe.:biggrinbounce2: 
Later RCI


----------



## begleytree (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice deer!
-Ralph


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice Deer! Congratulations to a fellow PA Hunter. 
Here are a couple of animals from November 2006. Deer was bow. 8 pt. Turkey was fall season. 27 lbs. 10 1/6" beard. 1 1/8" spurs.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2007)

Resized Photos.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 5, 2007)

PA, 

Nice deer, but dont you think that power knife in the back ground is a bit much?:jester: 

RCI,

Nice deer too!


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2007)

I didn't think about when taking the picture. Best of both worlds. Chainsaws and deer. Echo 346 and in the case is a Stihl 026. 

I guess if you used vegetable oil for bar oil it would be okay to process a deer with a chainsaw!


----------



## RCI (Jan 5, 2007)

*PA Plumber*

Hey nice archery buck and dandy gobbler too!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Later RCI


----------

